# TROUT ARE BACK IN THE BOAT THIS WEEK at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
February 28, 2019

*Bay Flats Lodge to Reinvest in Seadrift and the San Antonio Bay Fishery​*_Please Vote for Us Below​_
If Bay Flats Lodge wins the FedEx 2019 Small Business Grant Contest, this money will be reinvested back into our Seadrift community, as well as the San Antonio Bay fishery and surrounding waters. Please vote for us once each day thru April 1st! - *THANK YOU!*

*Click to Vote >* https://bixel1.net/v1/t/c/ef952a97-ab1f-35e0-3fba-e995726ba78e/gm%3A19028bb2-e89d-466f-b2df-a75b98b1b957/bayflatslodge%40gmail.com/?http%3A%2F%2Fbit.ly%2F2EBs1JQ=






​
*THE GUIDE REPORT​**THURSDAY - Feb 21st*
*Capt. Todd Jones & Capt. Billy Freudensprung* - Capt. Billy and I scouted a little this morning, picking up a quick limit of slot reds after a short wade. Another quick stop brought a few 18 inch trout to hand before we headed in. Needless to say, there was some good-natured â€œribbingâ€ between the catching of each fish! Wade fishing with lures is still bringing good results, so book a trip and get in on the action!






​
*FRIDAY - Feb 22nd*
*Capt. Cooper Hartmann* - Todayâ€™s party of three had a great time chasing redfish out of the airboat in the remoteness of the backcountry. It was a cold, dreary day, but they made the most of their opportunity. The bite was slow, but these guys managed a solid box of good fish, and I think everyone had a great time!






​
*Capt. Perry Rankin* - My party of two had some fun airboat fishing for redfish today. It was foggy and drizzled most all day long, which made for a great, smooth airboat ride to where the fish were. The bite started out really slow, but things finally turned around us later in the morning. These guys are looking forward to their next chance at being able to come back and do some more fishing out of the airboat!






​
*SATURDAY - Feb 23rd*
*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - It was a tough day for most of the day, but we kept moving around until we finally got on a good bite - better late than never! Todayâ€™s crew ended the day on a happy note, as they managed their limit of trout, which made for plenty of fillets for them to take home with them.






​
*SUNDAY - Feb 24th*
*Capt. Heath Borchert* - We did a little fun artificial bait fishing this weekend. After the heavy fog Saturday morning, we used plastic tails and got right on a solid trout bite that produced limits of keeper trout from 16-18 inches. Throwing tails again on Sunday morning, things turned out a little bit different in that we got our limits of reds fairly quickly, with only a few trout in the mix. Itâ€™s good seeing the trout beginning to show up in such numbers once more!






​
*Time Flies When Youâ€™re Having Funâ€¦​*_By: Capt. Stephen Boriskie​_Time flies when you are having fun, and thatâ€™s what has been going on here along the middle portion of the Texas coast! February is typically our slowest month of the year when it comes to customers booking trips at Bay Flats Lodge, for many reasons, but I think the main one is cold and rainy weather and the uncertainty it brings with it. The secondary reason has to do with this month being like a Tuesday of the workweek - February seems to be the get-it-done month, because the holidays are long gone and tax season is right around the corner. With spring break coming up, fishing fever will distract your attention, so all the pressure to get your work done falls on this one month of the year. Thus, we often experience a lag in February, which will give way to a frenzy of fishing requests all the way from March to the end of the year, as bookings are already filling up fast!






​
Those who have put their work aside and have joined us this February have been rewarded with the fact that we have somehow dodged the frozen temperatures that we typically get this time of the year. Weâ€™ve enjoyed milder cool fronts with less rain than weâ€™ve been getting during the second half of 2018, which has allowed us more days on the water and less weather cancellations. The fish have been strong, too, and our guests are bringing home the meat, with most outings showing boxes of black drum and redfish limits, with occasional solid numbers of speckled trout, as well! Overall, the past six months have been milder than many of the winters I remember, and with fewer frozen toes and blistered faces.






​
Weâ€™re excited that March is here this week, and that the fish are already showing spring-like enthusiasm on the bite, and in the box. The waters are in good shape, and with the warming from the sun and extending hours of daylight, winter will soon be a faint memory. This week I will enjoy a visit from returning guests for a two-day wade fishing trip with lures, and I couldnâ€™t be more excited to get out on the water. Since weâ€™re fortunate to run trips most every day of the week eleven months out of the year, these past few weeks have given me a much needed break. March madness (to borrow a term from the cagers) is upon us, and with the warming trend, the increasing tides, more daylight hours, and a press of the reset button on my body, itâ€™s time to get out there and do the work that I enjoy doing so much! Come see us soon!

*HEREâ€™S WHAT RECENT GUESTS HAVE TO SAYâ€¦​*_The lodge staff was very welcoming as soon as we walked in the door, and we would gladly have Capt. Doug Russell guide us again! - *Taylor V. 2/27/19*

I wanted to say thank you again for another excellent trip! The weather was not the best conditions, but you still managed to get our customers out for an early morning hunt. I canâ€™t tell you how much we appreciated this effort, and all that you and the staff did to make this a great and memorable trip. Hope to see you guys again in the near future! - *Matt G. 2/27/19*

Great quality food - biggest pork chops I have ever seen! The beds and pillows were amazingly comfortable, and the room was spotless! Capt. 'Lil John Wyatt is the best! We had a tough time finding the right spot at first, but then Capt. 'Lil John located a small reef where we all were able to hit our limit! Our boat was also surrounded by porpoises, and it was like a beautiful scene from a movie - just perfect! - *Olivia L. 2/26/19*

Everything was seriously great - thank you! I'm looking forward to bringing friends and family down! - *Chris L. 2/25/19*_

View attachment 4399737​
*SEVEN-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Thursday 80 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Showers and thundershowers during the morning giving way to periods of light rain this afternoon. Morning high of 68F with temps falling to near 55. Winds NNE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
*Friday 30 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
A few showers early with mostly cloudy conditions later in the day. High 68F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 30%.
*Saturday 40 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning, then cloudy skies late. High 71F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Sunday 60 % Precip. / 0.00 in* 
Mixed clouds and sun with scattered thunderstorms. High 69F. SSW winds shifting to NNW at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Monday 10 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Partly cloudy and windy early then becoming cloudy later in the day. High 47F. Winds N at 20 to 30 mph.
*Tuesday 10 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Partly cloudy skies. High 53F. Winds NNE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Wednesday 0 % Precip. / 0.00 in*
Intervals of clouds and sunshine in the morning with more clouds for later in the day. High 59F. Winds ENE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Synopsis:* Areas of dense fog will persist through noon Thursday across the bays and nearshore waters. However, a cold front moving north to south across the area today should lead to improving visibilities as winds become northeasterly. Scattered showers, and possibly a couple of thunderstorms, will also be possible as the front moves across the region. No fog is expected tonight, but more isolated showers are possible on Friday as weak onshore flow persists. Sea fog expected to return Friday night and continue Saturday as weak to moderate and moist onshore flow returns. A cold front will move across the waters Sunday and trigger scattered showers. Strong offshore flow is expected Sunday night through Monday. Precipitation is expected Sunday night and Monday, as warmer moist air overruns the cooler surface.
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 63.0 degrees
Seadrift 68.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 64.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls
Reaction Strike Lures
Swan Point Landing
Jecoâ€™s Marine & Tackle


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thank you!*

Great showing with recent guests.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*A few more*

Thank you


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thank you!*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Neither Rain Nor Sleet Nor Common Sense*

The weather does not always cooperate but that doesnâ€™t keep us from having a good time. Cold, wind and rain are not inhibitors when it comes to good times at Bay Flats Lodge. At least not for the customers with us this week. It seems weâ€™ve seen every type of weather possible the last week and we are still surrounded with smiles, laughs and people ready to catch a fish. This morning we sent out four boats wading with artificial lures and two with folks fishing from the boat. As you can see from the pictures everyone was dressed for whatever weather might come. To borrow a phrase from the postal service with a slight alteration. Neither rain nor sleet nor common sense will keep us from having a good time.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thanks*

Good way to start it off after some boat maintenance down time


----------

